# Rock & Republic Jeans - How do they fit?



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm a Miss Sixty and Diesel girl and their sizes run super small. I'm wondering how R&R's fit since I'm gonna be purchasing them online. Since they have lyrca I'm guessing they have room to stretch so its safe to go down a size for a nice fit. Any input?


----------



## redenvelope (Apr 11, 2009)

I've found them to run tts to a little large depending on the cut you get, but the waist is always SO big on me.  If you can try them on before buying you should.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 11, 2009)

The waist on R&Rs runs very straight up and down.  If you have any curve to your hips/lower back at all, I would not go for them.

Used to work in a premium denim shop, so I hope that helps.


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 11, 2009)

I would advise to go down a size, first because they're stretchy, and second because R&Rs tend to run a bit large. 

Where are you buying your R&Rs from? Because depending on where you're shopping, you can get some other customer feedback about the fit. I know that revolveclothing has that, so even if you're not buying from them, you can check out some of the comments.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

R&R jeans = looooooooove.

My body type is medium. i think my thighs are a little thick and my butt isn't very big. They fit so well on me. loveee them. yes and they do stretch a bit.


----------



## lanathastar (May 3, 2009)

I'm a *HUGE *fan of R&R jeans, but unfortunately, none of use can accurately give you sizing advice without knowing the wash of the jeans. R&R sizing varies on what the wash is. If you say what the name of the wash is, then I could let you know if you should size up/down/etc.


----------



## mskatiebee (May 15, 2009)

i used to work at a small company that sold premium denim jeans.. girls that tried on R&R's usually complained about the gapping in the back.. and the inseam being really long.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 15, 2009)

Yeah R&R fit me in the butt and thighs...but they gap badly on me in the back but my waist is much smaller than my fat behind!


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2009)

me too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 latina butts are usually too big with smallish waists!


----------



## CeeSee (Oct 18, 2014)

61%COTTON 29%//RAYON 8% POLYESTER 2% SPANDEX
  Do they shrink, stretch or stay normal size

  925Cotton6%Polyester 2%Spandex
  Do they shrink, stretch or stay normal size


----------

